# Quickrete All Purpose Sand



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone use this with success? I know its safe for aquarium use but it seems to be pretty fine sand. I love the dark tan look it has because it matches my background perfect. The only problem is that I am worried its going to ruin my filters (2 FX5's). I put some prefilters on my intakes but I am still debating maybe taking it out and using pool filter sand if I could just find it in a darker color. Does anyone know of any PFS that comes in a dark tan color?


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the Quikrete commercial grade medium sand in my 125 and it works well with my C-360 and XP3. Just have the intakes at least about 4 inches away from the top of the sand and it will be fine. The Quikrete stuff is great, it is very cheap, looks decent and comes right out of the bag pretty clean. You don't have to rinse the sand much at all before you use it.

Here is what it looks like in my 125.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I used 1/2 quikrete all purpose sand mixed with 1/2 quikrete play sand. If I were to do it over I would use more of the all purpose and less of the play. I really like the all purpose sand and the grainy texture it has. I agree with you that the pfs was too white for my tastes. No problems with filters and the all purpose sand- I use prefilter sponges also and have the intakes raised.

Also, with most canister filters the water runs through all the media then the impeller so you are minimal risk for filter damage.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Anyone use this with success?


I've used it. And as silly as it sounds, I've also separated out the finer from the larger grains. I got a 5 
gallon bucket and filled it about 3/4 full of water. Use a kitchen strainer and put a handful or two of the 
sand in while holding it in the bucket so the sand is underwater. Just swish it around a few times and 
the finer stuff falls into the bucket. You can save it and use it for a more appropriate setup. Or do what 
I did and use it in your garden. As cheap as the Quikrete is, you can get a couple of bags if needed, in 
order to get enough of the larger stuff.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

prov356 said:


> > Anyone use this with success?
> 
> 
> I've used it. And as silly as it sounds, I've also separated out the finer from the larger grains. I got a 5
> ...


Thats pretty funny because I thought about doing that myself but soon realized it would take way too long. I now wish I did it. Other than dealing with some of the real fine grade sand that is mixed in, you can't beat the way it looks. I am enjoying the looks of it so far but I have yet to add fish so we shall see what happens.

Oh, and one more thing for people who use or have used this sand. Was there an unusual amount of air pockets in the sand? I keep moving the sand around every day and tons of bubbles keep coming out. I never used this fine of a sand grade so maybe thats just what happens?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Oh, and one more thing for people who use or have used this sand. Was there an unusual amount of air pockets in the sand? I keep moving the sand around every day and tons of bubbles keep coming out. I never used this fine of a sand grade so maybe thats just what happens?


It's not unusual. I've seen it with fine sand. And sifting it really didn't take all that long. It was faster than 
rinsing it and accomplished the same thing.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I set up a 75 gallon tank for a friend, we used a fine white play sand. She runs an XP3 and 
one of those large HOB biowheel filters. I usually help her with her tank maintainence, and theres usually some sand down in the bottom of the XP cannister, it doesn't seem to hurt the filter. I believe it's only the HOB filters that the sand will actually make it into the impeller compartment. I haven't had any problems with impellers in any of my cannisters, and I have 6 running.
J


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Keep in mind sand is a very regional product.

Also, you can normally go to a rockery or concrete supply place and they should have sand bags already separated by particle size. The only problem is that they are not always easy to find.


----------

